# Rex Grigg/Aquatek/Decent CO2 Regulator?;'



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

GLA (Greenleaf Aquariums) sells good regulators).

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators.html


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Contact Orlando at GLA and he'll take care of you. Reasonable prices on assembled units with full support.


----------



## brianS (Apr 22, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> Contact Orlando at GLA and he'll take care of you. Reasonable prices on assembled units with full support.


+++on gla regs. I needed one with dual manifold, and he put it together for me real quick!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

another good option
http://www.sumoregulator.com/


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

wkndracer said:


> another good option
> http://www.sumoregulator.com/


Great people! I got great support even though I was just buying fittings and parts. They will custom build what you want.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the links and recommendations guys - I've actually spoken to Orlando at GLA for something else and he was awesome. I was hoping for a little less expensive - Someone mentioned this site: http://www.co2-canisters.com/index.html Their prices are quite reasonable. The other option was Aquatek regulators.

It looks like a decent fully functional system will cost ~$200. I'm budgeting to set up my new Oceanic 57 rimless tank to replace my existing tank 30 gallon x-high. I'm thinking of getting an inline CO2 reactor from GLA - they are reasonably priced. Do you guys recommend any other brands?


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Which reactor are you thinking of??


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I can build you a post body kit that you just have to attach to a regulator. You could even have the regulator shipped here first and I can attach it and send it to you. 

Classic regulator from beveragefactory.com ~$50 shipped
post body kit w/solenoid, needle valve, check valve $80 shipped
I have a couple of options if you need a bubble counter and diffuser as well.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

yikesjason said:


> I can build you a post body kit that you just have to attach to a regulator. You could even have the regulator shipped here first and I can attach it and send it to you.
> 
> Classic regulator from beveragefactory.com ~$50 shipped
> post body kit w/solenoid, needle valve, check valve $80 shipped
> I have a couple of options if you need a bubble counter and diffuser as well.


^^^ get that

Sundragon: not sure why you're opposed to building a reg but insistent on lower prices. the regs that GLA and sumo builds use quality components and they give great customer support. however, you ARE paying a premium for that support. you can build an IDENTICAL regulator for $50-100 less quite easily. building a reg really isn't that hard. you can buy the same parts as a prebuilt one you like and just screw the pieces together for a fraction of the cost. if you feel you need the customer support and warranty, go with sumo or GLA.

getting a post-body kit from Yikejason is another great option and nice medium between a complete self-built setup and a premade rig.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Dave-H said:


> Which reactor are you thinking of??


this one: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-inline-diffuser-16.html


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

That sounds great. I know the needle valve is important - Which ones do you use?



yikesjason said:


> I can build you a post body kit that you just have to attach to a regulator. You could even have the regulator shipped here first and I can attach it and send it to you.
> 
> Classic regulator from beveragefactory.com ~$50 shipped
> post body kit w/solenoid, needle valve, check valve $80 shipped
> I have a couple of options if you need a bubble counter and diffuser as well.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

sundragon said:


> That sounds great. I know the needle valve is important - Which ones do you use?


I use fabco needle valves and the other components are clippard.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

You make a good point - I'm just trying to find the sweet spot on quality vs price - It's an expensive hobby  I think I've seen some of the instructions for building a reg and it's a bit over my head - making sure you purchase the right needle valve, making sure the parts match, etc. 

Yikesjason system sounds good!



mcubed45 said:


> ^^^ get that
> 
> Sundragon: not sure why you're opposed to building a reg but insistent on lower prices. the regs that GLA and sumo builds use quality components and they give great customer support. however, you ARE paying a premium for that support. you can build an IDENTICAL regulator for $50-100 less quite easily. building a reg really isn't that hard. you can buy the same parts as a prebuilt one you like and just screw the pieces together for a fraction of the cost. if you feel you need the customer support and warranty, go with sumo or GLA.
> 
> getting a post-body kit from Yikejason is another great option and nice medium between a complete self-built setup and a premade rig.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

If you read the forums, you'll see that tons and tons of people have issues with CO2 - setting up, adjusting it, etc. There are loads of people saying that it's easy and reliable, but I see posts about gassing fish all the time.

I'm saying it's hard, I'm just saying that for $50-$100 getting Orlando to answer unlimited questions and help you out is a pretty good deal. He also builds/tests the equipment, handles warranty service, etc. 

So, regardless of 'price' the GLA products are a pretty good value if you want to get some reliable and trustworthy support. For me, it was totally worth it.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought a Co2 diffuser from GLA a few weeks ago and it works great. I feel like I got my money's worth. But if you're looking for cheaper...




sundragon said:


> this one: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-inline-diffuser-16.html


They sell the knockoff ones on ebay pretty cheap, but this is the cheapest I've been able to find and it's free shipping. 

http://www.tmart.com/Aquarium-Fish-Tank-Co2-Atomizer-System-Diffuser-8016mm_p115959.html

...I'd be prepared to wait a week or two though.

-Alex


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

understood - The simple pressurized system I have works, but it won't scale up to the larger tank and I'd like a bit more control. GLA makes top quality stuff - I just need to budget for it 



Dave-H said:


> If you read the forums, you'll see that tons and tons of people have issues with CO2 - setting up, adjusting it, etc. There are loads of people saying that it's easy and reliable, but I see posts about gassing fish all the time.
> 
> I'm saying it's hard, I'm just saying that for $50-$100 getting Orlando to answer unlimited questions and help you out is a pretty good deal. He also builds/tests the equipment, handles warranty service, etc.
> 
> So, regardless of 'price' the GLA products are a pretty good value if you want to get some reliable and trustworthy support. For me, it was totally worth it.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen those knock offs as well, The only issue is when they break or don't make an exact copy - it's pretty much money in the trash. 

Have you seen the ebay glass lily pipes? They are cheap (aside from the 3 week shipping). I have thought of getting those instead of the ADA ones that are ~ $100! GLA doesn't have their new glass stuff yet - I've seen pictures and I may just wait to buy those.



g33tar said:


> I bought a Co2 diffuser from GLA a few weeks ago and it works great. I feel like I got my money's worth. But if you're looking for cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

sundragon said:


> You make a good point - I'm just trying to find the sweet spot on quality vs price - It's an expensive hobby  I think I've seen some of the instructions for building a reg and it's a bit over my head - making sure you purchase the right needle valve, making sure the parts match, etc.
> 
> Yikesjason system sounds good!


picking out the right parts isn't really an issues if you just copy a premade system. Yikesjason supplies all the adapters/fittings you need with his postbody kit. you pick out a regulator you like and screw the postbody onto the reg. add some pipe dope and you're golden. 

Sumo regs:
http://www.sumoregulator.com/PremierLine.html
GLA regs:
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators.html
Rex Grigg:
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html


the micromatics that sumo uses can be found on beveragefactory or direct from micromatic for $60:
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...premium_double_gauge_beer_co2_regulator.shtml
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642.html

the smith regs that GLA uses are available on amazon for $90:
http://www.amazon.com/Smith-Equipme...DVNO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299723855&sr=8-1

the cornelius regs that Rex & Sumo uses are available on beveragefactory for $40 (similar to the GLA ones also):
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...classic_double_gauge_beer_co2_regulator.shtml


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

mcubed45 said:


> ^^^ get that
> 
> Sundragon: not sure why you're opposed to building a reg but insistent on lower prices. the regs that GLA and sumo builds use quality components and they give great customer support. however, you ARE paying a premium for that support. you can build an IDENTICAL regulator for $50-100 less quite easily. building a reg really isn't that hard. you can buy the same parts as a prebuilt one you like and just screw the pieces together for a fraction of the cost. if you feel you need the customer support and warranty, go with sumo or GLA.
> 
> getting a post-body kit from Yikejason is another great option and nice medium between a complete self-built setup and a premade rig.


+1 to this also. I have asked Orlando not only with questions on my rig, but also with an unrelated paintball rig bought elsewhere and products I've bought elsewhere too. I guess you can compare it to the fact that you can buy the parts and build a computer yourself, or spend SIGNIFICANTLY more for an Apple computer and pay for the support that comes with it. Depends on what that extra $100-150 is worth to you.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

I appreciate the feedback - I just need to get approval from the one who controls my wallet :icon_mrgr


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 6, 2007)

Sundragon - I know this is an old thread, but curious as to which way u went and what was your experiecnce like?


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

MissGreen08 said:


> +1 to this also. I have asked Orlando not only with questions on my rig, but also with an unrelated paintball rig bought elsewhere and products I've bought elsewhere too. I guess you can compare it to the fact that you can buy the parts and build a computer yourself, or spend SIGNIFICANTLY more for an Apple computer and pay for the support that comes with it. Depends on what that extra $100-150 is worth to you.


When you're talking about 5-15lbs of 3000 PSI CO2 then there is a bit of safety to consider first.

FWIW, I'm handy! I build my own computers (for gaming and tinkering) - Have since my first 486 eons ago - I also have an Apple MBA because when I'm not tinkering, I just want the computer get out of my way and let me work done. As a kid, I built & raced my own R/C gas powered cars that had AWD, a clutch, and a two speed transmission. I serviced my first car when I was 16. 

The point is sometimes you want to pay for quality and service, sometimes you wanna tinker. The next reg will be built by me because I'm comfortable with the ins and outs.



nocrapman said:


> Sundragon - I know this is an old thread, but curious as to which way u went and what was your experiecnce like?


I purchased the GLA and it's been reliable and accurate. GLA has been great at answering questions and support. I want to support as many businesses and people that support this hobby! 

I was relatively new to CO2 injection and from previous experience (Mountain biking racing, gas powered R/C cars, building my own computers, servicing my cars brakes, tuneups, plumbing): One's first time should include some guidance setting up, maintaining, with the ability to answer random questions. 

While the Planted Tank forums are awesome, I like being able to call someone (if you already have buddies to help then this is a non-issue) that can answer the question immediately.


----------

